
Gentlemen, we must do something about the memset function in C++ programs - AndreyKarpov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0553/
======
BenjiWiebe
The example of using a 4 byte hex "string" in an int argument... What compiler
accepts that without a warning? Don't programmers read and understand (and
fix) any warnings that their code introduces?

~~~
AndreyKarpov
There is no reason for warning. The parameter has int type.

------
evolve2k
Please fix title to remove "Gentlemen" reference, it comes across as gender
exclusionary. Try "Everyone", "Folks" etc.

~~~
arbie
It is a direct quote from the article.

~~~
throwawayeo5
It’s a little unnecessary.

------
toredash
Gentlemen?

~~~
AndreyKarpov
hat's wrong with "Gentlemen"? I wrote this just to attract attention.

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gentlemen](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gentlemen)

